# Tip Size & Thinning Rec. For Regal Aqua Glo



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey everyone, new to the site here. When i usually spray trim i am using pittsburgh paint, however, on my personal home i wanted to use the beni moore regal aqua glo. Have not sprayed this before, and due to the expensive nature of it, was wondering if you guys had any recommendation as to tip size and what thinning ratio you use. I was planning on using a 215 tip, and for thinning, had no idea. The stuff is fairly thick, and since i was not planning on backbrushing, would like to get a good consistency to avoid spitting from the gun. Thanks


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I would use a 2-10 ff tip no need to thin watch your pressure maybe 1800psi


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Masters Tile & Paint said:


> Hey everyone, new to the site here. When i usually spray trim i am using pittsburgh paint, however, on my personal home i wanted to use the beni moore regal aqua glo. Have not sprayed this before, and due to the expensive nature of it, was wondering if you guys had any recommendation as to tip size and what thinning ratio you use. I was planning on using a 215 tip, and for thinning, had no idea. The stuff is fairly thick, and since i was not planning on backbrushing, would like to get a good consistency to avoid spitting from the gun. Thanks


http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...24006&_pageLabel=fc_productsspecs#description

The above link is to the product TDS. BM recommends 1500-2500 psi, and tip of 0.011-0.015. BM also recommends 518 extender or water for thinning.


----------



## Patrick K (Jan 1, 2010)

I would use a 213 tip for the trim and a 413 for larger areas (like doors or bookshelves). The pressure needs to be at about 1900 psi. I would also make sure I had a fine filter in the gun. I used a Flotrol type product to thin it, and thinned it just enough so it would lay down nicely. It was a very small amount of Flotrol, maybe 3 capfuls per gallon.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

painterman said:


> I would use a 2-10 ff tip no need to thin watch your pressure maybe 1800psi


This is how I do it too but with a 310FF


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

I have used a 208 ff tip with the Pittsburgh paint and had no problem, the guy at Beni Moore told me I needed a 215 and that the fine finish tips wouldn't work well, that they weren't good for latex. This sounded odd to me, which is why I wanted to ask on here.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like a 310 for wider trim and a 210 for smaller stuff. a 310 is what i use the most.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

10 kind of small for water base don't you think?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> 10 kind of small for water base don't you think?


Never had any problems with them. 310 and 517 are my most used tips.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

When I was first learning about tips and kept seeing all this documentation that you should match orifice size by product applied. While that may be broadly true if you read what's specified on most Latex cans you'd never shoot smaller than 15. I've never had a problem taking a latex down to ten although I usually like a 13 for trim


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I have shot most very latex product with small tips. 208 to 515 all ff tips you just have to watch your pressure and use a fine mesh filter. Hec I spray Cabots provt with ff tips usually a 2 12 ff or 412ff depending on what I am shooting.


----------

